# My little peice of Heaven



## mgbrv8 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love to get in here and get my mind off of things (especially how this administration in trying to sink us). Nothing like the freedom of fabrication.

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice and clean Dave!!!

What is the red construction hat for?
Just in case something flies off the lathe or mill??? :big:

How about some pics of the machines!!! ;D


Andrew


----------



## mgbrv8 (Nov 14, 2011)

The hard hat was from my days of field machining for the oil field. And I will start putting some pics together of the machines. 

Dave


----------



## Smifffy (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, very nice and scarily clean 

Smifffy


----------



## mgbrv8 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my Die filer made by the All America Machine tool Company. I found it at a pre WW2 car swap meet in chickasha OK that we visit every year about 6yrs ago. My father (an old tool and die maker) saw it and jumped on it. I then haggled the price and when I got it home and used it once I wondered what I ever did with out one. I really like this design it is very stable and versatile compared to others I have seen. My dad said he used one exactly like this during his apprenticeship at a prototype die shop. 


Here is some additional info on it

http://www.wentztech.com/metalworking/equipment/die-filer/


Dave


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 6, 2011)

You have a nice looking shop. What sort of parts or work do you find the die filer handy for? 

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## mgbrv8 (Dec 6, 2011)

kuhncw  said:
			
		

> You have a nice looking shop. What sort of parts or work do you find the die filer handy for?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chuck




Lots of finish work with files or stones, you can also mount a saw blade or diamond rods for glass or high carbon steels. Its a very useful Machine.


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. I have a Keller die filer that is missing it's table and has been sitting in the corner for quite some time. I may have to make a project out of getting it running. 

Chuck


----------



## mgbrv8 (Dec 7, 2011)

kuhncw  said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have a Keller die filer that is missing it's table and has been sitting in the corner for quite some time. I may have to make a project out of getting it running.
> 
> Chuck



If you need some spicific pics just say the word Sir. Thm:

Dave


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Dave,



Could you tell a bit more about the diamond rods and how you mount stones for use in your die filer. 

Are you using your filer mostly on edges of flat parts or do you also contour surfaces with the machine?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## mgbrv8 (Dec 9, 2011)

kuhncw  said:
			
		

> Hello Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It gets used on all surfaces; edges, flat etc. It so much easier to use this machine then to set up and indicate a part in the mill for finishing. I sometimes clamp a fence so I can run the part or vise holding the part to get a true and precise even finish. I can put files, stones, hones and lappers in it. Now I also use it to cut small parts like a metal jig saw with either a blade or abrasive cord. You see the upper support arm it is sprung to pull upwards and support you cutting tool, you can also swing the other arm over with the support wheel just in case you file or what ever your using tries to bow on you, or you can use it to hold down your part to keep it from trying to pull up on you depending if you have to use a bastard dual cut file. You can adjust the tension depending on you cutting tool on the sprung support arm.






I have also attached a image of some of my diamond files and cutters 

David


----------



## shred (Dec 9, 2011)

Die filers are neat little things. I got one several years ago and it gets used quite a bit for odd jobs. IIRC Victor Machinery Exchange still has some old stock files left, but mostly in odd shapes-- http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Parallel-Machine-Files/2215.html


----------



## mgbrv8 (Jan 3, 2012)

And when things need to get small I bring out my little friend.

Dave


----------

